# Zumba & the Goats' Hut



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

We have been cleaning out the kidding pens. They have been locked up from all the goats to recover for new babies coming. Igloo Huts need cleaned. We let the yearling does come in to the pen and they remembered the igloos from their kid time. They were so excited to see these and were so shocked to find they were smaller than they remembered. 
The cat did not want to let the goats inside of these huts. All the animals were having so much fun together. I thot it fun to post some pictures of animals communicating with just expressions. Zumba is so funny with the goats. She knows how far to tease them before they have had it with her.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: Very cute! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

These are the extra large dog igloos. 5-7 goat babies all would cram into one of these as young 'kids'.
Here is Cabella trying to get inside.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:ROFL: What a silly girl!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

that's preeetty cute! I love the conversations 
M.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

LOL these are great!! I want more "goat comics!"

I also love Cabella trying to squeeze in her old hut! how cute!!

:laugh:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Great captions, great pics, thanks for the laughs!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love it ...thanks for sharing... :thumb:


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

That is so funny!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

:laugh: too cute!


----------

